# Uneaten wet cat food



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

What do you do with any uneaten wet cat food? I was just putting it in my bin in the kitchen but it makes the bin stink!! Also, if there is nothing else in the bin when I empty uneaten food in to it the bottom of the bin is wet when I take the bag out. 

I'm not really sure what else to do with it?? Can I flush it down the toilet? Weird question but I really don't want my bin smelling awful! I don't have uneaten food often but sometimes they don't finish it all.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

i don't see why you can't flush it down the toilet haha

there is never any uneaten wet cat food in my house because my cat is a little piggy hahahaha


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> i don't see why you can't flush it down the toilet haha
> 
> there is never any uneaten wet cat food in my house because my cat is a little piggy hahahaha


They do pig out on the AC and Bozita but don't aways finish the Smilla if it is just Smilla and not mixed with AC. There isn't usually much, it depends if I'm home or not as if I am home during the day they get fed 4 times instead of 3 so have less time between meals to finish the Smilla (only food which doesn't get empty bowls in one sitting).


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can get little 'scraps' bins that sit on the worktop which are useful when you're cooking and peeling stuff and I use it for uneaten food (well pre kittens I did, they all hoover it up now!), just put a nappy bag in it or scrape it into your rubbish bin just before you take it out and rinse the bin thing.

You might have to look about for them though, I think my Mum got hers in Wilko but I had to get mine from her Betterware book because I couldn't find them in town.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, you could put less food in their dishes.

Or you could put the waste in a separate bag and put a knot in the bag to seal it, to keep the smell and liquid contained.

Or you could put the waste into a bag and then straight into the outside bin.

Or flush it away!


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

A bit like this Buy Kitchen Caddy, Silver, 5L online at JohnLewis.com - John Lewis
but smaller


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I have very cheapo sandwich bags from the supermarket (about 60 for 30p or something) and I just scoop any left-overs into that, tie it up and then stick it out in the wheelie bin. Double bag it if it's a lot.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I feed any wet food left overs from bowl to the birds,makes more sense than wasting it .Any larger amounts go to feed the foxes


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Not that there is such a thing as left overs  My little piggy Malibu hoovers anything left. But we have a food waste bin that the refuse collectors empties once a week so anything she cannot eat (as she is not allowed) goes in there.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I give it to the dog:thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I flush it down the toilet, cant bear flies round bins and it seems to smell even if bagged.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

spid said:


> I give it to the dog:thumbup:


Problem solved feed it to your dog  Simples


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

buffie said:


> Problem solved feed it to your dog  Simples


I don't have a dog.................

Could feed it to the OH though...............


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I would just give less food. This way you've no waste and disposal problems. Alternatively switch to a food they're less inclined to leave!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

If it's a little left, I give it to the dogs on their dinner . It's only a smidge, it's all meat anyway, and they think they've died and gone to heaven. 

For breakfast, since the kittens devour a 5 oz can between them and usually want more, it's generally not an issue. And most days, the plate is licked clean every time I put more out. But I usually only put out what I think they'll gobble up quickly (about 5 oz, which is about 142gr). If it's a big can, I divide it up and leave the rest in the fridge until time to put more out. Mine don't seem to care if it's cold, but you could always warm up in the microwave or mix in a little hot water to take off the chill

Don't see any reason why you couldn't flush it either.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> I would just give less food. This way you've no waste and disposal problems. Alternatively switch to a food they're less inclined to leave!


They are on rotation. They are digging into the Smilla now as it is mixed with Bozita - they very rarely leave any food and if they do leave any it is usually Smilla. They only leave it when it is fed on its own though. I don't feed them much at each sitting, about 100g max.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh I see. I found the same thing! Mine didn't really like Smilla either. So now I do a mixture of Grau, Animonda and Bozita.

Everything is polished now off in our house!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Leftover cat food stinks  Frankie always leaves a little bit. Like MB, I have some cheap sarnie bags and put any leftovers in there and pop in the wheelie bin


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

Our council collects compostable waste (kitchen scraps, garden waste, that sort of thing) so anything Iccy can't finish it goes in there. It is rare for him to leave any though! Even if your council don't do the same, having a counter caddy for your food waste is a great idea as it means your kitchen bin doesn't get all stinky!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Freeze it  We have a tub in the freezer that any left overs go in and the bags that contain our raw minces. The tub gets emptied into the wheelie bin on bin collection day.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

i put any scraps of cat food into value nappy bags (mine were something silly like 9p for 200) which are tied adn go into the main bin
they tend to hold the smell in quite well


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i flush all waste food down the toilet, even human food. cos that smells too when it goes off in your bin.


----------



## Tonti (Mar 16, 2011)

I put ours out for the birds. Then when I take Sweetie out for a walk she eats it - after she has turned her nose up at it inside!


----------



## pinkspider (Sep 27, 2011)

You need to be careful flushing food down the toilet. It can block pipes and once in the waterways it will build up quickly and will be a superb source of food for rats etc. Plus, I do believe your water provider would not be overly amused.

Bag it up and throw it in the bin outside. Easiest and least harmful way of getting rid of it.

Giving it to the wild birds etc can also cause problems and can encourage pests (rats etc) into your garden/house.

I don't mean to sound negative, but some of the ways of disposal mentioned are not overly good.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

pinkspider said:


> You need to be careful flushing food down the toilet. It can block pipes and once in the waterways it will build up quickly and will be a superb source of food for rats etc. Plus, I do believe your water provider would not be overly amused.
> 
> Bag it up and throw it in the bin outside. Easiest and least harmful way of getting rid of it.
> 
> ...


Sorry cant agree with that.I put food + cat food out for the birds everyday and it is gone within minutes


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

All mine prefer dry food but I do put 2 bowls of different wet foods up as well when they have eaten all they want I put it out for the strays they always look forward to it as I feed the strays whatever is on offer at the supermarket and mine get the Sheba in the round tubs and gourmet so it doesn't stay down long when I put it out for them

Viv xx


----------



## pinkspider (Sep 27, 2011)

buffie said:


> Sorry cant agree with that.I put food + cat food out for the birds everyday and it is gone within minutes


It may well be - but wet/dry cat food and dog food can bloat in the birds stomachs as well as the potential, if it hangs around for too long, for it to attract other beasties into the garden.

I was advised by a local wildbird sanctuary about the possible risks after I took a blackbird in who had eaten various pet food scraps and become rather ill.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

pinkspider said:


> It may well be - but wet/dry cat food and dog food can bloat in the birds stomachs as well as the potential, if it hangs around for too long, for it to attract other beasties into the garden.
> 
> I was advised by a local wildbird sanctuary about the possible risks after I took a blackbird in who had eaten various pet food scraps and become rather ill.


I agree that dry food can/will swell and poss cause problems but wet food is just that,wet and will not .


----------



## pinkspider (Sep 27, 2011)

I was still advised not to leave it for birds etc - regardless of it being wet or dry.

Still, everyone has their own opinion and I prefer to feed my wild birds the seeds and fruits they naturally prefer.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

pinkspider said:


> I was still advised not to leave it for birds etc - regardless of it being wet or dry.
> 
> Still, everyone has their own opinion and I prefer to feed my wild birds the seeds and fruits they naturally prefer.


Oh believe me I do that too.But as you will be aware not all birds are fruit/seed eaters some like blackbirds/magpies/ect eat other things like worms/insects and the like


----------



## pinkspider (Sep 27, 2011)

buffie said:


> Oh believe me I do that too.But as you will be aware not all birds are fruit/seed eaters some like blackbirds/magpies/ect eat other things like worms/insects and the like


Sorry if I've come over rude and inconsiderate by the way - just having one hell of a day (missing hamster).

It's very true what you say about meat sources etc in birds' diets. The birds in our garden eat a lot of meal worms etc but maybe I just tread too much on the side of caution with processed animal feed.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I put it outside my house and feed the stray cats LOL


----------



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

Try to avoid uneaten wet cat food ! But how ??? 

Amy and Leo just are very picky and often they just lick off the jelly from the few types they consider edible  As Amy is a light weight at some point I started feed her the chunks with a cake fork (I can't believe that I write this):mad2:

I live in a rural area but do not feed leftovers neither to birds nor foxes - refuse to imagine what kinds of animals I could possibly attract apart from stray cats and boars :001_unsure:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been trying to capture a certain stray for a month now, he has what appears to be an abcess on his stomach and a weeping eye. I can be quite close to him now, but he still won't venture into the cat carrier I place outside for him.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

pinkspider said:


> Sorry if I've come over rude and inconsiderate by the way - just having one hell of a day (missing hamster).
> 
> It's very true what you say about meat sources etc in birds' diets. The birds in our garden eat a lot of meal worms etc but maybe I just tread too much on the side of caution with processed animal feed.


Not a problem  Sorry to read about your hamster,I assume you mean "missing" as in lost.That must be a worry :frown:As for the cat food,he is fed a very high meat content diet (which he doesnt always appreciate)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> I've been trying to capture a certain stray for a month now, he has what appears to be an abcess on his stomach and a weeping eye. I can be quite close to him now, but he still won't venture into the cat carrier I place outside for him.


It may be worth approaching a few rescue centres near you ,to ask if they will allow you to borrow a cat trap to catch him.Good luck hope you get him soon,poor chap.


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

If you have any hedghog visitors to your garden i'm sure they'll enjoy the left overs. We have a lil family of hedghogs in the garden


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I live on a farm but believe it or not don't get many visitors in my garden, think that's down to Benny :lol: I've seen a ginger cat going about but have seen the same one about a mile and a half away. Not sure if it is a stray or not but it runs off as soon as there is any sign of life.

Not sure what to do with the food to be honest  Definitely none left today, it's just when they have Smilla on its own there is a tiny bit left but it's enough to make the bin stink


----------

